# BBS-20 Mark 2



## martinned (26 Mar 2009)

Hi There,

I am in need of a part for my BBS-20 Mark 2 band saw it is a cog and on the rim it reads...

P20XL037 DAVALL ENGLAND PATPEND 46725/20

Do you now of anywere in the UK this can be purchased?

Thanks

Martin


----------



## xy mosian (26 Mar 2009)

Hi martinned,
I have a Burgess BBS20 bandsaw, although I suspect it to be a Mk1. Sorry it's not for breaking up. But can you please tell me where the cog is. I don't recall one. Now it may be that I have forgotten what the inside looks like, it has been a while now, but I thought mine was all pulleys etc.

xy


----------



## martinned (28 Mar 2009)

hi xy
the cog is on the end of the motor, which drives the belt.
Martin


----------



## Jamesc (28 Mar 2009)

Hi Martin, 

The cog thing is actually a timing belt pulley. There are many suppliers of these but the barrage of questions you will need to answer will put off even the bravest soul. 

If I recall Clarke make what looks like a re-badged MK3 Burgess. I would suggest you head down to Machine Mart and have a look at one. Machine Mart do a very good spares service if it matches. 

If the pulley is the right one I would suggest purchasing the pulley and matching belt as the tooth spacing is almost certain to have been changed. A quick check on mine shows it to be an imperial belt. 

Kind Regards 

James


----------



## xy mosian (28 Mar 2009)

Hi Martin,

There it is then. Almost certainly I have a Mk1. On my machine the drive from the motor is a small pulley driving the wheel/pulley at the lower back by a 'V'-belt. With age this has polished, and probably stretched, giving rise to the occasional slip start. Possibly the very reason why Burgess changed to a toothed belt drive in later models.

Sorry I could not help, but thanks for the help with an identification problem.

I hope you get your small, but very useful, machine working again quickly.

xy


----------



## martinned (5 Apr 2009)

Thanks for all your help.

I will get down to machine mart, I'll keep you posted!

Martin


----------

